# Solved: Compaq Evo N600c Battery Removal & Computer Check Up.



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought a Compaq Evo N600c that works will on AC but has but can't remember cmos
settings at start up so I use f1 to start XP. I may need a new battery but I have not let
it charge up enough to really tell at this time.
Since is a unkknown used machine, what do I need to do to check it out. I need to check its battery for corrison in which I don't know how to get to it. I may need to replace a CMOs battery. Is there a manual that I can download and do you have any advice for my compter checkup?
Thank You,


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I have found the manual for this laptop. I am not sure whether it has the stuff you are looking for. I have downloaded it and scanned it for viruses for you and it was clean. This is the link. http://pdftown.com/Compaq-Evo-n600c-Service-Manual.html
__________________________________________________________________
RAM- 



PSU-


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

oh yes the download button on that page is realy small and is red. About half way down below the google adds.
____________________________________________________________________
RAM- 



PSU-


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

start HERE:
http://www.google.com/

in the search window - type:
Compaq Evo Notebook N600c
-OR-
compaq evo n600c drivers

click: 'enter'

GOOGLE is your friend 

Compaq Evo Notebook N600c -[general specs]
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/10886_div/10886_div.HTML
QuickSpecs

Download drivers and software
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...kId=135&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=316673

download 'em - then 'burn' 'em to a cd for backup - 'cause if you needed 'em once, you WILL need 'em again


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the battery is bad because it only works on AC outlet. Is there a good place
to find a battery and can I use it without a good battery?
Thank you,


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

if it isn't remembering the cmos settings, that would be the cmos battery - NOT the battery that it runs on when you have it 'un-plugged from the wall'

you will need to download the manual that jack-o-bytes found for you - download it and look through the specs in the manual to find WHERE it is located and WHAT part of the cover you will need to remove to replace the battery

such as this battery here:
Sanyo CR2016 = Compaq Part # 152605-003
http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_cr2016-wr.htm


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The CMOS Battery is also on this model called the RTC Battery. It is located under the Memory Expansion Bay Cover. It is a CR1220 battery. And Keyboard removal is required according to the manual.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

RTC Battery replacement is found on page 5-19 of the Maintenance and Service manual.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

The operation charge-up battery starting working so that is a good thing. I am going 
to let it charge overnight. I still have to look at the startup cmos issure. Maybe it needs
a cmos battery?
Thank you,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Unless buying a new(er) laptop is completely out of the question and you need the portability, I wouldn't waste money on a replacement battery. The computer just isn't worth it.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

muckmail said:


> .... I still have to look at the startup cmos issure. Maybe it needs a cmos battery?......





daniel_b2380 said:


> if it isn't remembering the cmos settings, that would be the cmos battery - NOT the battery that it runs on when you have it 'un-plugged from the wall'


muckmail, are you reading the responses to your questions?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

muckmail said:


> The *operation* charge-up *battery starting working* so that is a good thing. I am going to let it charge overnight....





muckmail said:


> I still have to look at the startup *cmos issure*. Maybe it *needs a cmos battery*?
> Thank you,





DoubleHelix said:


> Unless buying a new(er) laptop is completely out of the question and you need the portability, I wouldn't waste money on a *replacement battery*. The computer just isn't worth it.


two different batteries we are speaking of here - i agree with you on the OPERATIONAL / WORKING battery - but if all muckmail is doing is replacing the cmos battery, that shouldn't be such an expensive issue


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, Seems like the replacement battery is Not Charging up so the unit is good
for AC only. The Replacement battery is expensive so I will not put that much
in it. Probably use it with AC only unless I run across a good deal for that type
of battery.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is one for $50 (plus shipping I am sure) http://www.simplemicro.com/ppc/goog...tml&ca=goppc?gclid=CMnt4cf7qpsCFSRPagod9mY5Cg


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The CMOS Battery should only be about $3 to $6 and may be available at Radio shack or even possibly Walmart.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

As mentioned above is it worth buying the power battery especially since I am near an AC outlet when doing most of my computing? I wished manufactures would get away from
using pirority batteries. That just drives up prices. 

Thank you,


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Does CMOS have to be setup to make this thing charge up?
I went to computer setup under tools then battery calberation.
I set the charging heading? Now my battery light on the unit turns
amber color then the thing appears to be charging up? Maybe that
is the problem with my battery?
Thank you,


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The thing is if the CMOS battery is too low or dead anytmie you turn your laptop off the Cmos will reset it self to factory defaults so any changes you made will have to be reset when your turn it back on.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

So what I need to do is to see if it recharges which will be sometime tomarrow then
replace the cmos battery & set cmos to make it charge. I wonder if I can find 
an old cmos desktop battery? I guess I will find out when I look at the cmos battery
or completely read this post. 
The setup has 3 step process in its calberation 
1. Charging,
2. Discharging
3. Recharge.
Wonder why they have all of that. Will look at it tomarrow.

Later,
Thank yoiu,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The CMOS battery only needs to be replaced if the system is not keeping BIOS changes. It has nothing to do with the laptop battery's ability to hold a charge.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I believe that the CMOS battery is used to keep the settings on your computer when it is turned off. If it is not working the time (in the lower right had corner on the taskbar) will not keep the correct time. Also the computer should give you some type of error message when trying to boot.
It is possible that the power adapter for charging your battery is defective too.
Good luck
vicks


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Or the charging ciruit on the motherboard.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Since the power adapter from what I can find only has a barrel connector, I would think more along the lines of the Charging circuit though. Otherwise there would probably be problems just running the laptop on ac power as well.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

We're talking about a 5 year-old laptop. Laptop batteries just don't last that long. The CMOS battery could be shot too, but replacing it isn't going to revive a worn out laptop battery.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Today I plug it up and it started to recharge with the front amber light indicator.
I tryed to follow the instructions to replace the Cmos battery and I could not
follow the pictures on page 5-14 of the manual. I could not figure out if I was in the right area. So I looked for real pictures on replacing the CMOS battery on the Internet
without any luck? The pictures in the manual are not good.

For some reason I decided to reboot the computer and to may surprise I got a 
clean windows XP boot without error. So for now I am not going to replace the CMOS battery but it would be a good ideal to know how to do it.

I guess my next step is see how good the battery holds charge and figure
out when the battery is recharging? I think I will clean the system up by
removing previous owners software and using cc cleaner to clean the
registery etc. Would that be a good ideal?


Oh yes, I know it is an old computer so I don't plan on using new software on it
but there is some good old software that can be used on it.

Thank you,


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

If you go into the control panel, click on power options. then select advanced, there is a box you can check to have the power icon in the task bar. This will show like a cord/plug when it is on A/C and battery shape when on battery, and the cordwith something on it when it is charging.
I keep this showing on my laptop.
C cleaner is good, but PLEASE , do not use any registry cleaner. My experience and the experience of others on this site, have found that they can cause big trouble for your computer. So be sure to uncheck the regedit on the ccleaner program. The rest is good.


vicks


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like it is works much better. I used c cleaner & Defrag the drive which made
things much smoother & faster. It only has 128 of memory I might look into expanding
memory a little. I am using the power option icon.
Thank you,


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You are welcome. Glad those things seem to have helped. 
Yes, I believe the memory ram could be changed to make things a bit faster. I have an older IBM think pad that had only the 128 mb ram. 64 was permanent and it had 1 empty slot. Just this past week, I removed the 64mb removable one and put it 2 -128 mb (that is all that it would recognize) and it is running much better now. 
Go to www.crucial.com and they can advise how much and which type of ram you can put in the computer. Once you get that, since this is an older computer, I would check with a mom/pop type of repair shop and see if they have the ram you need. (I put used in this 2002 computer). You also can get it on ebay. Crucial also has a video that shows you how to change the ram.
GOOD LUCK
vicks


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
I will need to know what kind of memory to look for. It is different for desk top 
memory. Ebays, rebate specials, yard sales etc would be a good place to
look.

Thank you,


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

muckmail said:


> Thanks for the help.
> I will need to know what kind of memory to look for. It is different for desk top
> memory. Ebays, rebate specials, yard sales etc would be a good place to
> look.
> ...


That is why I gave you the link to www.crucial.com. That will tell you what you need.
vicks


----------

